# Going to first ever presentation tomorrow.



## JT (Aug 6, 2013)

We bought Grand Chateau 2006 resale. We are at ko olina now, also traded into maui ocean club, cypress harbor. We have used out time share as a split 3/4 days 3 different times. We can only travel for a full week in august( my wife and I are both teachers and I coach during summer). Is there a reason why would buy into points system? I admit I don't know much about it. Thx for your help before we get full court pressed.


----------



## momeason (Aug 6, 2013)

jtmounce said:


> We bought Grand Chateau 2006 resale. We are at ko olina now, also traded into maui ocean club, cypress harbor. We have used out time share as a split 3/4 days 3 different times. We can only travel for a full week in august( my wife and I are both teachers and I coach during summer). Is there a reason why would buy into points system? I admit I don't know much about it. Thx for your help before we get full court pressed.



The deal will always be there. Do not believe anything they tell you. Do not sign anything. Research points before buying..pros and cons. 
Always remember... If a timeshare salesman's lips are moving, he's lying.

Do not forget this ever!


----------



## BocaBoy (Aug 6, 2013)

momeason said:


> The deal will always be there. Do not believe anything they tell you. Do not sign anything. Research points before buying..pros and cons.
> Always remember... *If a timeshare salesman's lips are moving, he's lying*.
> 
> Do not forget this ever!



I think this is a little bit too strong.  I would say: if a timeshare salesman's lips are moving, he could be lying.


----------



## jimf41 (Aug 6, 2013)

There are several good reasons to buy 4000-5000 trust points from the developer. That's the number of points you'll need for a 2bdrm in a good week. I've outlined some of them below.

1- The TS salesman is your brother-in-law and he's been out of work and living with you for two years. If he makes this sale he'll have enough to move out.

2- You just made $40,000 on a drug deal and you have to launder the money quickly.

3- You are so wealthy that $40,000 doesn't mean that much to you.

4- You just won Powerball. See three above.

5- You get it in writing that you'll get 10,000,000 MRPs, a free cruise, lifetime Platinum premiere status and 5000 shares of MVC stock as an incentive.

There are lots of other reasons but that's all I can come up with right now.

On the serious side if I only owned on week and I wanted to just add enough points to get to a different location than what I owned I could see adding 1000-1500 points to expand my portfolio.


----------



## ronparise (Aug 6, 2013)

I havent been to a Marriott presentation.  Ill be at Lakeshore Reserve for Christmas so my turn is coming. But from waht I read, the Marriott sales force seems to be evolving into something like Wyndhams. Look for hot buttons, push them with exaggerations and outright lies, push and push until you give up and sign...My advice, is to sit on your wallet. but if you just cant resist, know where the nearest post office is and rescind immediately


----------



## GregT (Aug 6, 2013)

jimf41 said:


> There are several good reasons to buy 4000-5000 trust points from the developer. That's the number of points you'll need for a 2bdrm in a good week. I've outlined some of them below.
> 
> 1- The TS salesman is your brother-in-law and he's been out of work and living with you for two years. If he makes this sale he'll have enough to move out.
> 
> ...



Love it - this supports that there are times that it make sense to buy from developer...

To the OP, I agree - pass on buying points - considering enrolling so you can rent points from others. 

Good luck with your presentation!  

Best,

Greg


----------



## NJMOM2 (Aug 6, 2013)

Since you bought your resale before June 2010 you have the option of joining the Destination Club as a Legacy owner for $2,395.  That will allow you to use your week as you always have or select to convert it to Destination Club points for a given use year if so desired.   As a resale purchaser who joined the Destination Club you will now be able to trade your week for Marriott reward points to use for hotel stays and vacation packages that include airline miles. By enrolling your week you will get consolidated fee of $175 to $215 (depending on the total number of points you get for your week).  The fee will include your Interval International membership fees, Marriott to Marriott exchanges within Interval, lock off fees, cancellation fees, fees to convert your week to Marriott rewards points.

This could save you money annually if you are a paying member of Interval who locks off and exchanges often.  One year for a fee if $175/$215 you get Interval membership, lock off fee and two exchange fees.  Over time you can make up for the $2,395 it will cost you to join the program.

There are many people who are very happy with the use of the Destination Club Points, including me.  I have already reserved 7 nights at Myrtle Beach OceanWatch using points for next summer - which is a VERY difficult trade.  You do will always be able to use your week as you have in the past.  Keep reading TUGS there are many threads related to using Destination Club points.

Last year they raised the price to for legacy owners to join the program (not much for resale owners).  The option is always there to join as of now.  *I would NOT buy any additional Club points.*  Don't let the salesman talk you into it with his talk of buckets that only Trust owners have access to.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 6, 2013)

#2 doesn't work. You have to launder the money before you make the purchase. To launder is to generate fake profits so the illicit funds have the illusion of a legitimate source. 

Once the money is laundered you may as well buy resale. :rofl:



jimf41 said:


> There are several good reasons to buy 4000-5000 trust points from the developer. That's the number of points you'll need for a 2bdrm in a good week. I've outlined some of them below.
> 
> 1- The TS salesman is your brother-in-law and he's been out of work and living with you for two years. If he makes this sale he'll have enough to move out.
> 
> ...


----------



## Janette (Aug 6, 2013)

We like MRP so if they give a good number, we go to the presentations. We have learned to say no and have a pretty good portfolio. We have met some very nice sales people who have listened to our stories so we felt like they learned something from us and thus we didn't waste their time. Our limit on purchases was $15000. We have done one that was $20000. Learn what you can and don't go into debt.


----------



## jme (Aug 6, 2013)

*just say no*

Go early, enjoy the presentation, ask questions, smile a lot, then say "thanks but NO THANKS", and then go get a great brunch somewhere wonderful.  A great morning.  and enjoy the gift. 

Then, with what you saved, buy another platinum Grand Chateau L/O resale for about $2000-3000 and REPEAT the wonderful things you've done with it.  There's no reason to buy DC points, especially at the entry level, and with what you'd spend to get them, you could do soooo much more. They'll suggest buying either 2500 or 1500 points, but if you do your research, that number of points will only get you a shoulder season week somewhere. Not a smart move. Not to mention the cost could instead buy you 3 or 4 resale weeks!!!!  Imagine what you could do with those!!!! Like renting some of them out to fund the other maintenance fees!!


----------



## amanda14 (Aug 6, 2013)

My wife and I still make cracks to each other about a line the MGC rep repeated at least 7x during our presentation.

"You will buy more points" I told him I would when I thought I needed to, which isn't right now.


----------



## JT (Aug 6, 2013)

*Awesome*

If I win lotto tomorrow maybe.  Thank you for ur time in helping me.  I will post how it went.


----------



## curbysplace (Aug 6, 2013)

jtmounce said:


> If I win lotto tomorrow maybe.  Thank you for ur time in helping me.  I will post how it went.



If you win the $400 million Power Ball tomorrow you won't ever need to worry about timeshares, points, etc.


----------



## curbysplace (Aug 6, 2013)

jimf41 said:


> There are several good reasons to buy 4000-5000 trust points from the developer. That's the number of points you'll need for a 2bdrm in a good week. I've outlined some of them below.
> 
> 
> 
> 5- You get it in writing that you'll get 10,000,000 MRPs, a free cruise, lifetime Platinum premiere status and 5000 shares of MVC stock as an incentive.



If you get 10 million rewards points who needs the timeshare!! You'd get 30 + trips with airfare worldwide


----------

